# James River Catfish Tournament, Richmond, VA Oct. 18, 2009



## Predator Hunters Unlimted (Aug 30, 2009)

James River Catfish Tournament. $50 per boat. $10 big fish buy in. Two fish limit. Starting at 08:00 Sunday, October 18 until 4:00pm Sunday, October 18. Registration and weigh in will be at Osborne Landing just outside of Richmond, VA. Email us or call Scott @804-638-3777 for more details.


----------

